# Frequent request time out when i ping my router



## EE Sona (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there everyone, My problem has really become more than my level. Actually I am new into this and at this juncture I don't know what else to do. Since i set up a 15 workstation cyber running on 256 band width, i have never had a full swim internet connection for up to two weeks. When i ping my inner network, it reads: Reply from 192.168.1.1:bytes =32 time<1ms TTL=64 but when i ping my router it shows frequent time out when i have more than three people working. At times when they are up to 8 people, it show a continues time out. but when i reset the modem it runs well for about 20 lines or more and then starts a series of time out again. Please I shall appreciate every one's effort toward solving my problem. Could this really be my local network setup ? I already felt my problem half solve just by laying it down here for you guys.
Thanks E E Sona


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I can't figure out what you are really experiencing, and for sure we'll need to know a lot more about the network.

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router (if a separate unit).
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.




Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




Have you tried to do a system restore to before the problem occurred?
If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?


----------

